# 1 bip avant le boing, oui mais...



## marian (2 Avril 2009)

salut à tous...me revoilà pour un problème décelé sur un un Emac qui fait des caprices du genre 1 bip avant le boing...

ok j'ai fait un pomme+alt+p+r

tout ça lui a fait le plus grand bien pendant un laps de temps équivalent à 1/2 journée avant de recommencer à lâcher son "cri de désespoir" (1 bip/1boing)...

j'ai interchangé/viré les barettes pour en mettre d'autres...ben pas mieux !

en plus c'est, "une fois je démarre, une fois je démarre pas, une fois je shut-down tout seul, etc...bref je fais ce que je veux moi !"...

bon tout ça je l'ai fait parce que j'ai lu des posts avant sur le forum, mais maintenant moi face à ce "bel être" (si, si ça a de la gueule) immaculé, je désespère !...(enfin surtout mamie qui me l'a confié et s'ennuie sans son Mac alors qu'elle en avait peur avant son arrivée...

une idée avant que je l'envoie (mamie avec son Mac) dans un centre agréé ?

merci à tous...(et en français dans le texte pour les explications, merci, je suis loin de maîtriser, encore merci ! )


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2009)

Tu dois ppuvoir trouver l'explication des "bips" sur le site support d'Apple ou au pire sur Google.
Vu l'âge de la machine, s'il faut changer une pièce, surtout la carte mère, autant racheter une autre machine


----------



## marian (2 Avril 2009)

oui je me doutes de ça (déjà fait aussi) mais merci pour ton intervention


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2009)

essaie un reset Pmu :


----------



## demougin (3 Avril 2009)

de mémoire 1 bip c'est "pas de mémoire" (pas fait exprès), je sortirais les barettes mémoire et nétoyerais les contacts, remontage et essai


----------



## marian (3 Avril 2009)

nettoyer ??? tu me conseils de procéder comment ? ça doit être fragile ces petites choses là, non ?


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir
bombe a gaz sur la cm et produit vitre sur les connecteur de la barettes
cordialement


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2009)

Perso, j'utilise les bombes "nettoyant contact" de 3en1. On trouve ça partout, même chez Brico Dépot.
Mais, je ne sais pas si un seul bip signale un problème de mémoire. d'après le "service source" les problèmes liés à la mémoire sont signalés par des bips, et non un seul.
Mais bon, les différences entre la théorie et la pratique sont nombreuses !


----------



## marian (3 Avril 2009)

merci, gracias, danke et gracie mille à tous !...pour faire court, je me suis procuré un jeux de barettes (2) que j'ai mises à la place des 2 précédentes + 1 test hardware qui montre 1 RAM défectueuse, et le problème du bip avant le boing a disparu (je confirme que 1 bip est 1 pb de ram, voir site apple) mais ce n'est pas fini ! car lorsque je demande des infos sur le Mac, je vois 1 barette reconnue (la 1ere) et pas l'autre (je suis sûre de la fiabilité de ses barettes qui font tourner 1 iMac)...donc le problème pourrait t'il venir, non pas de la barette, mais de "l'emplacement receveur" (désolée, je sais pas le nom de ce truc) ?...dans ce cas, direct chez le réparateur ????....


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir
inverser les barettes des slots afin de voir si le problème est a ce niveau(faire "a propos de ce mac",ensuite,"plus d infos" et "mémoire
Je pense plus a une barettes hs
un coup de gaz pour ôter la poussière pourra peut être régler votre soucis


----------



## marian (3 Avril 2009)

ok je vais essayer ça dès demain (là je dégage le pied de l'étrier)...et je fais suite au post dès que j'ai des nouvelles !


----------



## demougin (4 Avril 2009)

l'idéal est une bombe de désoxydant pour les contacts, ou bêtement, mais délicatement, passer un petit morceau de bristol entre les contacts du slot.


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2009)

Essaie un nettoyant contact directement sur le slot mémoire récalcitrant. Mac éteint et débranché.
Si ça ne ressuscite pas le slot, essaie le reset Pmu que je donnais plus haut.


----------



## marian (4 Avril 2009)

bon alors je récapitule :
- j'ai fait un test hardware (problème sur 1 RAM)
- j'ai fait un changement de barettes...succès mitigé
- j'ai fait une inversion des barettes installées....succès mitigé
- j'ai fait un pomme+alt+p+r
- j'ai nettoyé
- j'ai fait un reset du PmU

et le problème persiste et de façon aléatoire !
j'ai décelé aussi un bouton de marche/arrêt pas toujours très "réceptif" et des démarrages juste en bougeant le fil de branchement ou le eMac...

bref comportement étrange...il y a quelques années un G3 m'a fait ce genre de choses et la CM a fini par me lâcher...

je crois que je suis arrivée au bout de ce que je pouvais faire et que je vais devoir passer la main à un pro....merci pour vos aides précieuses !


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2009)

Si tu changeais le câble d'alimentation ?


----------



## marian (4 Avril 2009)

oui j'y ai pensé mais ça n'a pas eu d'effet


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Avril 2009)

bonsoir 
une alim qui fatigue ?
Mais aucun rapport avec les slots ram
les broches sur le bouton allumage sont correct?et bien clipper?
la pile est hs , je pense, mais cela ne nui pas au fonctionnement si il est toujours sur secteur
il y a t il un bruit de " bligue " avant le" boing " de demarrage?
Si c est cela c est l alim qui rend l ame


----------



## marian (4 Avril 2009)

comme le problème est survenu il y a plusieurs semaines, avant de poster sur le forum j'ai fais quelques "modifs" et en 1er changer la pile....donc cette pile est neuve, et les 1er "gestes de secours" ont été réalisés...mais peut être que j'en ai oublié un ou deux ?...une autre idée ?  merci d'avance


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Avril 2009)

pile pour emac bien sur, et non une pile achetez chez un photographe (tension plus fort!!!)


----------



## marian (5 Avril 2009)

of course ! mais à vrai dire, si j'ai donné le même conseil je n'ai pas fait l'achat...je vais vérifier auprès du proprio du Mac ce "détail" car sur la pile il n'y a rien de précisé (enveloppe bleue sans autre mention mais peut être que sur l'emballage il y avait + d'infos....)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

vérification faites : la pile vient de MacWay, acheté selon les références de la précédente...donc pas de pb de ce côté là.


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2009)

De toutes façons, la tension d'une pile ne fera pas décéder, ou ressusciter  un slot mémoire.


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Avril 2009)

ok, pour le slot


----------



## marian (6 Avril 2009)

je suis d'accord ! je vais ouvrir totalement, refaire un nettoyage complet, vérifier les broches sur le bouton d'allumage...enfin dès que j'aurais récupéré 1 exagonale appropriée (2.5 mm ?) car 1 des vis est récalcitrante....


----------

